

Harsh economy is biting: Loic Le Meur’s Seesmic lets go 7 employees - mg1313
http://thenextweb.org/2008/10/11/loic-le-meur-seesmic-let-go-7-employees/

======
nostrademons
It's kinda funny when laying off 7 employees is news. Does anyone remember the
first dot-com bust, when you could check FuckedCompany.com 10 times a day and
each time it would announce "Webvan lays off 150. Kosmo lays off 200. Value
America lays off 500"?

------
anthonyrubin
Surely it is the economy and not their lack of revenue.

